# Which mips Board is best ?



## Sunny Goel (Aug 6, 2016)

On the FreeBSD/MIPS website, I got a list of MIPS boards which support FreeBSD, but I am confused which board is suitable for development. 

The list of boards available are :-


Ubiquiti Networks Router-Station (AR7130)
Ubiquiti Networks Router-Station Pro (AR7161)
Ubiquiti Networks PicoStation M2HP (AR7241)
Ubiquiti Networks EdgeRouter Lite (OCTEON)
TP-Link TL-WR1043ND (AR9132)
Mikrotik RouterBoard RB450G
Alfa Networks Hornet UB (AR933x)
D-Link DIR-825 (AR7161)
Atheros PB44, PB47, AP94, AP96 reference designs (AR7161)
Atheros DB120 reference design (AR9344)
8devices Carambola-2 (AR9330)
Engenius ENH-200 (AR7240+AR9285)
Buffalo Airstation WZR-300HP B0 A1
MIPS Malta evaluation board
Lanner MR-320, MR-730, MR-995 (OCTEON)
Portwell CAM-0100 (OCTEON)
Radisys AMC-7211 / ATCA-7220 (OCTEON)
D-Link DSR-500, DSR-500N, DSR-1000 and DSR-1000N (OCTEON)
GE Intelligent Platforms WANIC 6354 (OCTEON)
Cavium development boards CN5860-EVB-NIC4, CN5650-EVB-NIC16, CN5200-EVB-MB4


----------



## SirDice (Aug 8, 2016)

Look for reference designs, evaluation boards or development boards. The others are basically "real" hardware that was hacked to run FreeBSD. Then look for a development board that has the features you want to have.


----------



## Sunny Goel (Aug 9, 2016)

SirDice can you please elobrate your reply ?


----------

